# VK | Guess where...



## Stroodlepuff (30/1/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (30/1/18)

Gauteng!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/1/18)

Stosta said:


> Gauteng!



Yes Gauteng  But Gauteng is a big place @Stosta lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (30/1/18)

East Rand?


----------



## Stosta (30/1/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yes Gauteng  But Gauteng is a big place @Stosta lol


It's so big that that's as close as I can get! To me there are no neighborhoods or towns or cities, it's just one big ball of confusion!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (30/1/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yes Gauteng  But Gauteng is a big place @Stosta lol


It's so big that that's as close as I can get! To me there are no neighborhoods or towns or cities, it's just one big ball of confusion!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/1/18)

Gadgetboy said:


> East Rand?



Nope


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/1/18)

Gadgetboy said:


> East Rand?



Nope


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (30/1/18)

West, north or south ??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (30/1/18)

Gonna have a wild guess...Midrand/Centurion????


----------



## Gadgetboy (30/1/18)

It’s in Pretoria!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/2/18)

Badum tsss time for the big reveal.... This is a project we are super excited to announce






Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Dr Phil (16/2/18)

Supper amped

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (17/2/18)

Can't wait to visit this shop and chill and vape with @Paulie and the team!


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (17/2/18)

Silver said:


> Can't wait to visit this shop and chill and vape with @Paulie and the team!



Sounds like a plan Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------

